# Bakuma Shark bars



## busy builder (22 Feb 2015)

I lost one of my 12 year old Bakuma Shark pry bars down a cavity and badly need to replace it. But I can't find a retailer in the UK.

nearest I could find....

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Pry-Bar-and- ... 1539858957

I've tried the Cumquats cheapo Silverline, they aren't a patch on Bakuma, I think Silverline use putty to make theirs.


----------



## bugbear (22 Feb 2015)

busy builder":2fkxcx7s said:


> I lost one of my 12 year old Bakuma Shark pry bars down a cavity and badly need to replace it. But I can't find a retailer in the UK.
> 
> nearest I could find....
> 
> ...



Could you buy one of the modern super-strong magnets and go fishing?

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.a ... 2363,42356

BugBear


----------



## Bod (22 Feb 2015)

Google "sea searcher magnet" or "Recovery magnet"
Standard kit on canal boats.

Bod


----------



## Shrubby (22 Feb 2015)

Dictum and Dieter Schmidt both sell a range of Japanese nail bars. Argosminster sell the Mokuba brand.
I prefer Mokuba (rocking horse) and Dogyu (bullhead) to the Bakuma (shark) 
Estwing proclaw is supposed to be made for them by Dogyu - I want to see one before parting with any money as there are too many shoddy look-a-like tools out there 
Matt


----------



## adidat (22 Feb 2015)

I have an identical one made by Stanley 

Architrave bar I think it's called?

Adidat


----------



## busy builder (22 Feb 2015)

Thanks all, I had a epiphany and tried Rutlands

http://www.rutlands.co.uk/pp+woodworkin ... ars+b12102


----------



## whiskywill (23 Feb 2015)

This one comes ready rusted. http://www.toolstation.com/shop/p97965


----------

